# Shipping car to Thailand



## DKphin (Jun 16, 2017)

I have a 2015 jeep and I am coming over to live permanently in December. Just wondering if it would be better to sell my car or to ship the car to Thailand?


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

The shipping and duty costs would not make it worthwhile. Sell it and get a new one in LOS.


----------



## DKphin (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Expect to still pay a lot due to the large tariff, but, it's still better to buy it here.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Also, you may be able to find a good used one.


----------



## DKphin (Jun 16, 2017)

Thai Bigfoot said:


> Expect to still pay a lot due to the large tariff, but, it's still better to buy it here.


thanks


----------



## DKphin (Jun 16, 2017)

Thai Bigfoot said:


> Also, you may be able to find a good used one.


thanks


----------

